# Fast acceleration



## Guest (Dec 20, 2005)

I have a question about. If a car were to be entering a highway, never exceeding the speed limit (e.g. doing 25 MPH on the on ramp), and once on the main highway road, quickly accelerating to the posted speed limit of 65 and not above. Also there are no other cars on the road, so no indication of racing another car, the road conditions are good, and no erratic driving. It is basically just getting to the speed limit in a few second (3 sec) versus many seconds.

Is there any law that governs how quickly you can accelerate?


----------



## bbelichick (Aug 25, 2002)

Unregistered said:


> Is there any law that governs how quickly you can accelerate?


The Laws of Physics?


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2005)

definitely, cant exceed the laws of the universe (F=ma, v=a/t, etc), but how about MGL.


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

Unregistered said:


> definitely, cant exceed the laws of the universe (F=ma, v=a/t, etc), but how about MGL.


And how do you suppose we could measure this?


----------



## NorwichAlum (Nov 5, 2005)

Somehow it sounds like we are getting only 1/2 the story. What did you get a ticket for?


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Amen to that Wolfman.. :thumbup:


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

94c said:


> And how do you suppose we could measure this?


According to my tape measure, "(F=ma, v=a/t, etc)" is about 1 3/8 of an inch long. ha:


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2005)

The ticket (not a warning) was for excessive noise, even though the exhaust is completely factory(60's muscle car). He also stated that he got me on radar and noted that it was a good thing that I stopped accelerating before 65, or he would have gotten me for racing as well as other things since he could see my speed rapidly increasing.


----------



## bbelichick (Aug 25, 2002)

Your car still has factory exhaust and it is a 1960's model?


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2005)

to clarify it, it has the OEM exhaust system specified by ford, not the origional pipes, and mufflers. However, everything is origional since there is only 32k miles. A rare hidden garage find.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Unregistered - register, and post a pic of that bad boy...
Or put it up somewhere else (like putfile.com) and send us the link...


----------



## bbelichick (Aug 25, 2002)

*Chapter 90: Section 17B Drag racing; penalties*

Section 17B. No person shall operate a motor vehicle, nor shall any owner of such vehicle permit it to be operated, in a manner where the owner or operator accelerates at a high rate of speed in competition with another operator, whether or not there is an agreement to race, causing increased noise from skidding tires and amplified noise from racing engines. Whoever violates the provisions of this section shall be punished by a fine of not less than one hundred nor more than five hundred dollars and the registrar shall suspend such operator's license for a period of not less than thirty days. A subsequent violation shall be punished by a fine of not less than two hundred nor more than one thousand dollars and a suspension of such license for a period of not less than sixty days.


----------



## tomfin (Jul 16, 2004)

Yeah!

He's only got 4,136 original miles on it. His grandmother had the car garaged forever and only drove it to the hairdresser every couple of months! He just got the car when she passed in September. Too bad he doesn't appreciate it!
:rock:


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2005)

no headers, was not a factory option, however dual exhaust, and 428Ci, 390 hp was... so even lightly hitting the accelerator it makes a rumble..


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

IF it was loud, it was loud. Gig!

improper operation of an M/V perhaps?


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

"Off Ramp" speed limits are governed by a speed limit. "On Ramps" are essentially an acceleration lane allowing you to accelerate to the SPEED OF TRAFFIC, and merge. You will not stop at the foot of the ramp and wait for an opening...you will merge, and for that you must be traveling the same speed as traffic. If traffic is traveling at 45 MPH, then so shall you be. If traffic is traveling at 85 MPH, then so shall you be. This isn't law, it's physics. If you impede the flow of my traffic, ticket.

Is the factory exhaust on your MoPar stainless?


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

Awwww.... Jeez!! Didn't we just have this conversation in Ask-a-Cop? Loud exhausts and all? Though I'm a bit more partial to a Cobra Jet than to a turbocharged Boxer 4...

:BNANA:


----------



## AR15Ron (Oct 19, 2005)

dcs2244 said:


> "Off Ramp" speed limits are governed by a speed limit. "On Ramps" are essentially an acceleration lane allowing you to accelerate to the SPEED OF TRAFFIC, and merge. You will not stop at the foot of the ramp and wait for an opening...you will merge, and for that you must be traveling the same speed as traffic. If traffic is traveling at 45 MPH, then so shall you be. If traffic is traveling at 85 MPH, then so shall you be. This isn't law, it's physics. If you impede the flow of my traffic, ticket.
> 
> Is the factory exhaust on your MoPar stainless?


that was my initial reaction, why are you enterign the highway at 25mph and accelerating? The poor jerk behind you doesnt have 390 HP to get up to speed quickly, and you just took away his acceleration ramp <G>.


----------

